# Best Ski Areas around Greenley, CO?



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Thinking about hitting Taos and Loveland. I think it's a plan. Any suggestions?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Do you mean Greeley (not Greenley)? Taos is nowhere near Greeley, and neither is Loveland ski area for that matter. The city of Loveland, CO is near Greeley but that's not the ski area of the same name. Eldora might be the closest resort.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

albuquerque to colorado. taos is on the way. yeah i meant greeley


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Probably 90 minutes away without any major mountain passes:
Eldora Mountain Resort - Home


----------



## FtCS4 (Dec 30, 2010)

Greeley is out East. Cow country. 

Not much very close, but you can be at the big mountains in a couple hours. If you know how to drive only having a 2WD car _usually_ isn't a problem. Different story if there's a bad storm, but normally the roads would be closed by then anyway. I've seen a guy at Breckenridge a couple times that drives up a C5 Z06 with a roof rack.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't think i'm going on the trip anymore because my injured leg hasn't got any better. Pretty bummed out.


----------

